# Jubileum Klok Philips 25 jaar.



## daangoumans (Apr 2, 2014)

Deze keer geen horloge maar een bureauklok.

Mijn opa heeft toen hij 25 jaar in dienst was bij Philips (in 1979) een klok cadeau gekregen.
Nu heb ik de klok geërfd.

Na grondig zoeken kon ik hier geen verdere informatie over vinden. Wie kan me helpen?
Op de wijzerplaat staat "Stereos" en een kleine "8" in een driehoek en onderaan swiss made.
Aan de achterkant staat "15 jewels unadjusted switserland M."

Aangezien hij al een lange tijd heeft stilgestaan wil ik er het liefst een keer een horloge/klokken maker naar laten kijken, en hem een grondige interne opknapbeurt laten geven.
Hij loopt namelijk traag op het moment.
Waar zou dit mogelijk zijn (regio Eindhoven het liefst).










Heeft iemand meer informatie over de maker, bedrijf, type uurwerk etc van deze klok?
Hiermee zou je mij, mijn vader en oom een groot plezier doen!

Beter foto's kunnen gemaakt worden mocht dat nodig zijn

Mvg
Daan


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Het binnenwerk lijkt mij een Imhof 8 dagen uurwerk te zijn zoals in deze foto te zien is (kan foto niet linken helaas):

Auctiva Image Hosting

Lijkt mij een goede kwaliteit binnenwerk te zijn dat gedurende die jaren door vele grote merken gebruikt werd, ik ben ze al tegengekomen in klokjes van Cartier bijvoorbeeld. Zeker de moeite waard om te onderhouden zou ik zeggen. Vermoedelijk is Stereos een eerder kleine speler die zich specialiseerde in het inbouwen van aangekochte binnenwerken in klokken ontworpen naar de wens van de klant. Vele bronnen die ik gelezen heb vermelden trouwens dat dit binnenwerk aanzien wordt als één van de beste die ooit geproduceerd zijn, dus zeker een klok om trots op te zijn.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

mss dat ze in het klokkenforum er meer over weten?


----------



## daangoumans (Apr 2, 2014)

Oldheritage said:


> Het binnenwerk lijkt mij een Imhof 8 dagen uurwerk te zijn zoals in deze foto te zien is (kan foto niet linken helaas):
> 
> Auctiva Image Hosting
> 
> Lijkt mij een goede kwaliteit binnenwerk te zijn dat gedurende die jaren door vele grote merken gebruikt werd, ik ben ze al tegengekomen in klokjes van Cartier bijvoorbeeld. Zeker de moeite waard om te onderhouden zou ik zeggen. Vermoedelijk is Stereos een eerder kleine speler die zich specialiseerde in het inbouwen van aangekochte binnenwerken in klokken ontworpen naar de wens van de klant. Vele bronnen die ik gelezen heb vermelden trouwens dat dit binnenwerk aanzien wordt als één van de beste die ooit geproduceerd zijn, dus zeker een klok om trots op te zijn.


Inderdaad een Imhof 8 uurwerk, Bedankt! 
Zal hem zeker eens na laten kijken bij een professionele maker, zodat hij nog vele jaren mee kan 



Inca Bloc said:


> mss dat ze in het klokkenforum er meer over weten?


Hopelijk hebben ze nog meer info daar inderdaad 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f385/unknown-desk-clock-my-grandfather-1100850.html


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Mooie klok Daan! En nog zo leuk met de geschiedenis die eraan vasthangt van je grootvader.


----------

